# صناعة المقطّر الشمسي ومشكلتي مع الطلاء



## علي الهدلاوي (13 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخواني الاعزة السلام عليكم :
انا من المهتمين والباحثين في الطاقة المتجددة ومنها طاقة الرياح والطاقة الشمسية 
وقد صنعت عدة نماذج جديدة لمقطر شمسي لاجل تحلية المياه وتعقيمها بشكل رخيص جدا وخصوصا بعد ان اصبح لتر الماء بسعر لتر البترول عندنا في العراق ( بلاد النهرين ) .
اخواني ان النماذج المصنوعة لدي هي ناجحة جدا وانتاجها فاق القياس العالمي وبتكاليف متدنية ومشجعه ,ولاكني اعاني من مشكلة الرائحة المرافقة للماء المقطر المنتج وهي رائحة نوع الطلاء المستخدم لطلاء قاع حوض المقطّر وكانت محاولاتي في الحصول على الطلاء الانتقائي مثل اوكسيد الكروم منتهيه بالفشل لوضعنا المعروف الحالي في بلد محطم .
لذا ارجو ممن يمتلكون الخبرة والاطلاع على نصحي باستخدام الطلاء المناسب والمتوفر في العراق سواءا كان بطريقة الطلاء العادي او الرش او الطلاء الكهربائي بشرط طبعا ان يكون هذا الالطلاء عالي الامتصاص للحرارة وصحي ( بلا روائح ) ومتوفر .
علما اني انوّي صنع كميات كبيرة لمساعدة ابناء شعبي ولكم فائق الاحترام انتظر .


----------



## emad986 (14 يناير 2010)

عفواااا يا اخ علي 
ممكن ترسلي نموذج من المقطر اللى انتا صممنه 
وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (14 يناير 2010)

emad986 قال:


> عفواااا يا اخ علي
> ممكن ترسلي نموذج من المقطر اللى انتا صممنه
> وشكرااااااااااا


 اخي الكريم صنعت عدة نماذج منها نموذج بمساحة متر ونصف مربع اعطاني انتاج- في نهار مشمس وبدرجة حرارة لذلك اليوم 20 مئوي - ستة لترات من الماء المقطر ويتوقع له انتاجية 20 - 30 لتر صيفا بعد اكمال التحسينات عليه وكذلك قمت بانتاج موذج اخر عبارة ن مزاوجة اجزاء من السخان الشمسي مع مقطر شمسي - من صنعي - بمساحة 0,4 متر مربع وكان الانتاج ثلاث لترات يوميا كمعدل في شهر كانونن الاول واضن ان هذه القياسات فاقت القياسات العالميّة للمتر المربع الواحد .
اخي اكرر طلبي وخصوصا من الكيميائيين او المتخصصين بهذا المجال مساعدتي بايجاد افضل البدائل للطلاء الاسود للوصول للنتائج الصناعية المرضية وشكرا اخوان .


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (20 يناير 2010)

مازلت انتظر الجواب فانا في طور انشاء شركة لتصيع هذا المقطر تجاريا علما ان المساحة المربعة للمقطر هي متر ونصف وانتاجيته في الشتاء تتراوح بين 4 - 8 لتر ويتوقع له ان ينتج صيفا 20- 35 لترا والتكلفة الصناعية للوحدة الواحدة لا تتعدى ال ( 150 دولارا)عدى التغيير بتكلفة الطلاء الجديد لو كان طلاء كهربائيا مثلا فالموضوع يستحق مساعدكم ( فقط بديل لطلاء قاع الحوض ) 
انتظر


----------



## hhmady (24 يناير 2010)

انا اعمل فى مجال العزل الخزنات والماده التى معتمده عندنا فى مصر هى الابوكسى وهو غير سام للخزنات وصلاح لمياه الشرب وانا كل عملى فى هذه الماده بالنسبه لخزنات المياه


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (24 يناير 2010)

hhmady قال:


> انا اعمل فى مجال العزل الخزنات والماده التى معتمده عندنا فى مصر هى الابوكسى وهو غير سام للخزنات وصلاح لمياه الشرب وانا كل عملى فى هذه الماده بالنسبه لخزنات المياه


 اشكر لك اهمامك اخي وسؤالي لك هل الابوكسي هذا مع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء الى اقل او اكثر من مئة مئوي لا يبعث روائح وما هي خصائصه الفيزياوية هل هو موصل جيد للحرارة وهل هو مكسب جيد للحرارة وغير مشع لها وهل هو متوفر بلون اسود غير لماع فهذة المواصفات المطلوبه بالطلاء الخاص باجهزة التقطير الشمسي اضافة لكونه غير ضار بالصحه طبعا . فانا اؤكد اني غير كيمياوي فارجو الافادة اخي العزيزواكرر شكري لصبرك معي ولك اطيب السلام انتظر ردك


----------



## emad986 (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا اخ علي الهدلاوي 
ترسلي التصميم كاملا (الابعاد -المواد المستخدمه - زاويه الميلان - العوازل المستخدمه وابعادها .........الخ )
لان عندي بحث تخرج عن موضوع المقطر الشمسي وطريقه رفع كفائته 
الى هذا الاميل :
  

تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .

مع جزيل الشكر

ملحوظة : المراسلات على الخاص


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يناير 2010)

emad986 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن يا اخ علي الهدلاوي
> ترسلي التصميم كاملا (الابعاد -المواد المستخدمه - زاويه الميلان - العوازل المستخدمه وابعادها .........الخ )
> لان عندي بحث تخرج عن موضوع المقطر الشمسي وطريقه رفع كفائته
> ...


 تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .
​


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (29 يناير 2010)

emad986 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن يا اخ علي الهدلاوي
> ترسلي التصميم كاملا (الابعاد -المواد المستخدمه - زاويه الميلان - العوازل المستخدمه وابعادها .........الخ )
> لان عندي بحث تخرج عن موضوع المقطر الشمسي وطريقه رفع كفائته
> ...


 
اخي العزيز اجبتك على الخاص وباختصار مع الاعتذار وتمياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## bsa (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد..................لكن ممكن ارسال كيفية التصميم مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## seal (2 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ,,,

أقترح بدل طلاء السطح الداخلي للحوض , وضح كمية من الفحم الحجري أو الخاص بتنقية المياه و هو متوفر بالفلاتر الكربونية . 

الفحم مادة مستخدمة بكثر في تنقية المياه , و ذو لون أسود داكن يعني استخدامه فاعلية كبيرة في زيادة معدل التبخير للمياه و زيادة الحرارة للخزان.

بالتوفيق لأخواننا أرجو منكم الدعاء لي و لوالدي بخير الدنيا و الآخرة.


----------



## ahmed hasan amer (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن يا اخ علي الهدلاوي 
ترسلي التصميم كاملا (الابعاد -المواد المستخدمه - زاويه الميلان - العوازل المستخدمه وابعادها .........الخ )
لان عندي بحث تخرج عن موضوع المقطر الشمسي وطريقه رفع كفائته


----------



## عقيل يوسف (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع واقترح ان تستخدم السليكون الأسود في الطلاء كونه غير لماع إلا اني غير متأكد من فحص سميته ، كما ويمكن حل قضية الروائح من الماء المنتج باستخدام فلتر كاربوني إن امكن. واتمنى ان نتواصل في مناقشة النتائج مع خالص تقديري


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (26 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل م شارك ورد على موضوعي واتمنى لكم التوفيق ومغفرة من الله لكم ولمحبيكم 
اما بشان الاخ احمد الذي طلب الابعاد والقياسات للجهاز فاقول له لا يمكنني ذلك في الوقت الحاضر لاكوني في طور تسجيل برائة اختراع وتسجيل ماركة صناعية له فلا يمكن النشر قبل ذلك فتقبل اسفي


----------



## saadabdelghani (30 مايو 2010)

الاخ صاحب المقطر الشمسى يجب ان تعلم ان الياة المقطرة لا تصلح للشرب لافتقارها الى العناصر الاساسية التى يحتاجها الجسم ز


----------



## الوئام (31 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم -عندنا مشروع لجهاز التقطير الشمسي بس عندنا فيه بعض المشاكل
فكنا نرجو الاتصال بك لاستشارتك


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (11 يونيو 2010)

أخوي علي الله يوفقك.
أنا كذلك ابحث عن طلاء انتقائي، إذا وجدته في العراق أرجو ان لا تنسى إخباري.
بالنسبة لمشكلتك مع المقطر أقترح عليك طلاء الحوض بالطلاء الذي استخدمته أو اي طلاء تراه مناسب ثم تقوم بتغليف الحوض بمادة شفافة كالبلاستيك إذ رأيت مثله تصنع منه أحواض التحليل الكهربائي، أو تستخدم الزجاج ولو أنه مزعج في الاستخدام لتعرضه للكسر. أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك.
إذا عندك ملاحظات لا تتأخر في طرحها وإن شاء الله نساعدك بما نستطيع.


----------



## محجوب محمد (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (23 يناير 2014)

*جرب هذه الطريقة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. يمكنك أخي الكريم أن تضع في حوض المبخر فتيل تبخيري يمكن صناعته محلياً كالتالي : قطعة من الأسفنج الصناعي تغلف بقماش من المتوفر في الأسواق المحلية من الصوف الطبيعي أو الصناعي غير اللامع (أسود مطفي) ، يطفو الأسفنج على سطح الماء ويمتص جزيئات الماء كالأنابيب الشعرية فيزيد من مساحة الماء المعرض للتبخر ويمتص القماش الأسود المطفي الأشعة الحرارية لضوء الشمس بدرجة جيدة وينقلها بسهولة إلى الماء ولا ينتج أي روائح من هذا الفتيل التبخيري . أرجو أن تجرب هذه الطريقة . والله الموفق والمستعان .


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (23 يناير 2014)

كما يمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط ... http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=255997


----------



## أحمد أبو جهاد (3 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم 
انت لم ترفق التصميم في موضوعك ولكني عندي فكرة لا اعلم مدى توافقعا مع مشروعك وهي ان تجعل الحوض بلا دهان وتضع في الماء قصاصات اكياس بلاستبكية سوداء سبق غسلها جيدا وفرق الاداء لن يكون كبيرا ان شاء الله 
كما لزيادة النتائج جودة قم بعزل حراري لاي جزئ من الجهاز غير معرض للشمس وذلك لتجنب تبريد الهواء وهو شي لا اعتقد انك ترغب فيه
كما ارجو منك الاطلاع تطبيقات الطاقة الشمسية المركزة لانها ستكون مفيدة لطموحاتك
ارجو ان اكون قد نفعتك في شئ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الل وبركاته


----------

